# Pretty blonde hair, blue eye for c&c



## eric-holmes (Jun 11, 2010)

I posted a picture of this girl in the professional gallery but I guess that forum sees little traffic. He is a different picture of the same girl. C&C please  







Camera Maker: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model: NIKON D90
Lens: 18.0-105.0 mm f/3.5-5.6
Image Date: 2010-06-10 09:51:48 -0500
Focal Length: 105mm
Focus Distance: 0.67m
Aperture: f/5.6
Exposure Time: 1/320
ISO equiv: 200
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Center Weight
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)
White Balance: Auto
Light Source: Unknown
Flash Fired: Yes (Manual, return light detected)
Color Space: Adobe RGB (1998)


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 11, 2010)

This is definitely going to make some parents happy.

I love the idea of her lying down, I'm guessing you were too.:mrgreen:


----------



## Stormchase (Jun 11, 2010)

Very nice! I like it.


----------



## BrianLy (Jun 11, 2010)

Really like this picture man.


----------



## EhJsNe (Jun 11, 2010)

It looks soft and cold. You could warm it up a bit, not much can be done about the softness.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jun 11, 2010)

EhJsNe said:


> You could warm it up a bit,



I agree....

I think its a nice shot otherwise.


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 11, 2010)

Good shot, but I wish it wasn't so soft. 

X2 for warming it up.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, this pic was saved to my phone from facebook. Then I uploaded to photobucket from my phone. Then I linked it here from photobucket. I wonder if that had something to do with the sharpness. It looks pretty good on my monitor at home. 

In curves I drew out some of the red because she had a lot of red in her skin that was just too warm. In turn it cooled the photo down. Any suggestions on how to fix that problem?


----------



## ifi (Jun 11, 2010)

Very cool :thumbup:


----------



## Ryan L (Jun 11, 2010)

Hopefully you have the original somewhere?


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes, I do have the original. And I really hate to say this, but you guys are right. I got home and looked on my monitor and its soft. What can I do in the future?!? A lot of my pictures are coming out that way and I don't know what to do. Is it the lens? Here is another one. Is it better?






Camera Maker: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model: NIKON D90
Lens: 18.0-105.0 mm f/3.5-5.6
Image Date: 2010-06-10 09:51:48 -0500
Focal Length: 38.0mm (35mm equivalent: 57mm)
Focus Distance: 0.67m
Aperture: f/4.5
Exposure Time: 1/160
ISO equiv: 200
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Center Weight
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)
White Balance: Auto
Light Source: Unknown
Flash Fired: Yes (Manual, return light detected)
Color Space: Adobe RGB (1998)


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 14, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> I posted a picture of this girl in the professional gallery but I guess that forum sees little traffic.


 
And this is why the beginner forums sucks. It takes away from the traffic going to other portions of the site and ends up being one big dump for photos. It used to have actual discussions in it besides "what camera should I buy" and photos by everyone. But no one really cares, right?


----------



## ChrisStone (Jun 14, 2010)

They do seem a little soft and flat, but the shots themselves are fantastic!


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 14, 2010)

Is there anything I can do to help the sharpness or do I just need to start looking into another lens?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 14, 2010)

with that cmos sensor, and a nice prime, i think youd be golden.
cute shots regardless.


----------



## bigboi3 (Jun 14, 2010)

why didn't you use your 50 1.8?  Pictures would have been A LOT sharper.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 14, 2010)

I sold that lens. I don't much care for primes when shooting kids anyways. Too much footwork and I miss too many things. I'm in the process of saving for a 2.8 zoom but I am undecided on which one.


----------



## ghpham (Jun 14, 2010)

I like the idea of the 1st photo.  However, she is putting the weight of her whole face on her hand squishing the face and making her eye smaller.

I think the softness comes from the fact that you had your lens wide open for the focal length.  You could try f/8 and see if you can get a sharper picture.


----------



## kassad (Jun 15, 2010)

As mentioned already the pictureas seems a little cold.    You should be able the teak the white balance easily enough.    The framing in the second shot is a little off to me eye.   I think the shot would look better if the bow was not cut off.    Overall great work.


----------



## Raizels (Jun 15, 2010)

Her eyes seem lighter and more vibrantly colored in the 1st one. Lighting or PS?


----------



## JenLavazza (Jun 15, 2010)

I always sharpen in PP....


----------



## Blake.Oney (Sep 27, 2010)

For the lens you shot with I think the sharpness would be better if you were shooting around f7-8. I don't know if you sharpen in PP or not, but try to hit the "sweet spot" on your lens and it will be much more sharp.


----------



## ghache (Sep 28, 2010)

I also own that lens. for a kit lens, that thing is decently sharp around f5-6-f11.

I also never shoot that lens wide open. Bellow 30-35mm the barrel distortion is kinda heavy.






Exposure0.01 sec (1/100)Aperturef/8.0Focal Length48 mmISO Speed200


as you can see, it gets really sharp at f8. no sharpening was added to this picture or any heavy pp.


----------



## g-fi (Sep 28, 2010)

Ack! You sold your 50mm prime? You don't like it for children's portraits?! I think my head may explode lol. That's probably my most go-to lens when I am shooting kids, and after that the AI-S 50mm 1.4 is next for shooting older children/teenagers who can hold still enough for me to MF. 

Can I ask why you find it difficult to shoot with? I'm just curious and kinda baffled lol. Is it really all because of zooming with your feet? If so, that's truly a shame because primes are always so flattering for portraits (and much sharper at large apertures, IME). 

If you're going to drop serious money on a lens, why not the 24-70mm 2.8? It's the next lens on my Tax Refund list, probably one of the few "portrait zooms" I'll ever purchase.


----------



## filmshooter (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not much of a portrait photographer, but speaking of prime lenses and the such, would my Konica 40mm f/1.8-f/22 be a good portrait lens? I noticed you saying that the 50mm prime was the go to lens so I was just curious.

I do like the shots! I agree they look a bit cold but none the less they are great photos!


----------



## filmshooter (Sep 28, 2010)

It says your photos are ok to edit so I hope this is alright. I did a quick burn over the whole image, auto color enhance and sharpen a bit in GIMP image editor on Linux. I think it helped a little. If you are still having issues with the lens and want to keep it, look into doing some little things in Photoshop, Paintshop Pro, GIMP, et cetera maybe?


----------

